# ATI SB710 chipset...where in the kernel?

## dman777

I can't find anything in the kernel for the ATI SB710 chipset...or any SBxxx for that matter. I want to use normal IDE mode for my sata hard drives. Can anyone tell me what I need to enable for the ATI sbxxxx?

----------

## cach0rr0

need more info - can you chunk your lspci -n output here? 

or if you want to go it alone, relevant links are in my signature.

----------

## dman777

```
  00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge [1002:5957] 

 00:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A) [1002:5978] 

 00:0a.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F) [1002:597f] 

 00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] [1002:4390] 

 00:12.0 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397] 

 00:12.1 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller [1002:4398] 

 00:12.2 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396] 

 00:13.0 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397] 

 00:13.1 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller [1002:4398] 

 00:13.2 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396] 

 00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 3c) 

 00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller [1002:439c] 

 00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] 

 00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller [1002:439d] 

 00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384] 

 00:14.5 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller [1002:4399] 

 00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1200] 

 00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map [1022:1201] 

 00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller [1022:1202] 

 00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1203] 

 00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control [1022:1204] 

 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] [10de:0391] (rev a1) 

 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 02) 

 
```

----------

## Dairinin

Looking at sources, ahci should handle all modes. At least, ahci.c contains pci id of sb700 in ide and in ahci modes.

----------

## notageek

I need help with this too. I'm trying to boot from minimal cd (to chroot), which is running 2.6.19-gentoo-r5. 

Pasting lspci -n on cach0rr0 signature link tells me this: 

```
10229601      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   RS780 Host Bridge Alternate      

10229602      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)      

10229609      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)      

10024391   Yes   ATI Technologies Inc   SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]   ahci   v2.6.25-

10024397      ATI Technologies Inc   SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller      

10024398      ATI Technologies Inc   SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller      

10024396      ATI Technologies Inc   SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller      

10024397      ATI Technologies Inc   SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller      

10024398      ATI Technologies Inc   SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller      

10024396      ATI Technologies Inc   SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller      

10024385   Yes   ATI Technologies Inc   SBx00 SMBus Controller   i2c-piix4   v2.6.25-

1002439c   Yes   ATI Technologies Inc   SB700/SB800 IDE Controller   atiixp   v2.6.25-

1002439d      ATI Technologies Inc   SB700/SB800 LPC host controller      

10024384      ATI Technologies Inc   SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge      

10024399      ATI Technologies Inc   SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller      

10221200      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration      

10221201      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map      

10221202      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller      

10221203      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control      

10221204      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control      

10029710      ATI Technologies Inc   RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]      

1002970f   Yes   ATI Technologies Inc   RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]   snd-hda-intel   v2.6.27-

10ec8168   Yes   Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.   RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller   r8169   v2.6.25-

11020006   Yes   Creative Labs   [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X   snd-emu10k1x   v2.6.25-

11063106   Yes   VIA Technologies, Inc.   VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III]   via-rhine   v2.6.25-

104c8024      Texas Instruments   TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)   
```

So does this mean it'll work with kernel 2.6.25? Is there a place to find a prebuilt Gentoo kernel? I'm currently downloading the latest minimal cd (20100121).

Edit: Nevermind, it works.

----------

## dman777

```
localhost three # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b002

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 4385

   Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5002

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a022

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

   Kernel driver in use: k10temp

   Kernel modules: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 0452

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

----------

## Sadako

You just use the ahci driver as Dairinin suggested.

I have the same on a 785g motherboard, whether you use ahci mode or ide is selected in the bios, you still use the same ahci driver regardless.

----------

